

Schools SHOULD teach code - florestan
http://stinaq.me/2013/03/05/schools-should-teach-code/

======
shintoist
This is exactly my reaction. I don't understand the negative comments to these
initiatives. Is it just fear of becoming superfluous? If everyone can code,
what use am I?

The truth is not everyone will become coders, but basic understanding of code
will change the world. Today very few programs have scripting consoles, but
many of them have the facilities to create one. If basic code literacy was
wide spread, I think this would change.

